

Google made €50 million copyright offer, French publishers want €100 million - ForFreedom
http://paidcontent.org/2013/01/21/report-google-made-e50-million-copyright-offer-french-publishers-want-e100-million/

======
sthkr
It's almost as stupid as the recent new wave of rules the French government
wants to impose taxes on Facebook, Google and other big social media companies
for invasion of privacy. Honestly, I think these websites should either block
french users or start subscriptions for users in this specific country. Even
with the high rate of taxes in France, the french government is still greedy
to get a slice of everything!

------
loceng
You always ask for more in bargaining. Google's going to lowball what the
value is to them - if they're smart that is, and I think that can be assumed
...

~~~
arcatek
I'm french and I still don't understand why google should pay them, but meh
...

~~~
noarchy
This reminds me (I'm in Canada) of the tax that we have on blank media, like
CDs. Anyone who purchases the blank media (doesn't matter why they bought it)
is made to pay this tax, which is then distributed to whoever is deemed
worthy: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_copying_levy>

~~~
Blara
We have the same in Sweden, and the tax is on all storage media (HDDs, DVDs,
USB-sticks etc)

